# templet guides fits?



## jesus peña p (Nov 5, 2010)

sorry! casi no escribo en ingles pero requiero información sobre las guías para router;tengo 2 router bosch 1617 y 1619 con el barreno central de 2´´ 1/16,quiero comprar unas guías AMANA BTG 100 en kit de 9 piezas pero no se si servirán para mis modelos de maquinas, es comprarlas o definitivamente tengo que también comprar un router con barreno de 1´´ 3/8 o debo comprar el kit universal de porter cable 42000 o el dewalt 543 42000 y cambiar las placa base? agradezco de antemano las posibles respuestas y sugerencias.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Cuando compra de guías de plantilla a comprar un conjunto que tendrá una gran guía para una serie de razones (1), podrá utilizar una mayor variedad de herramientas de corte (2) con la gran guía será capaz de ver más herramientas de corte en acción (el 'viruta' se disipa más fácilmente y por lo tanto, la herramienta de corte será no fuego (40 al usar cortadoras de pequeñas que son cortos de longitud el mandril penetre a través de la gran guía para dar la profundidad que necesita


----------

